# Site General > General Herp >  Your Favorite Pythons?

## CoolioTiffany

If I can remember, I think I've never done this poll yet. :Very Happy: 

Anyways, it's multiple choice, just pick which ever pythons you like the most.  Along with this thread, there will be a Colubrids and Boas one.  No venomous species since there are tons and that poll would take forever to do.

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

Royal Ball Pythons.. Obviously  :Very Happy: 

Any type of Blood python or Borneo short tail

Locality Boas.. BCC and BCS in particular (not a python but my faves cant be left out!!)

Reticulated pythons

Id say those are my favorites but I also like Childrens pythons, Ring neck pythons, black headed or woma pythons and pygmy anthill pythons.

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (02-01-2010)

----------


## herper55

Ball pythons :Good Job:

----------

_CoolioTiffany_ (02-01-2010)

----------


## CoolioTiffany

> Royal Ball Pythons.. Obviously 
> 
> Any type of Blood python or Borneo short tail
> 
> Locality Boas.. BCC and BCS in particular (not a python but my faves cant be left out!!)
> 
> Reticulated pythons
> 
> Id say those are my favorites but I also like Childrens pythons, Ring neck pythons, black headed or woma pythons and pygmy anthill pythons.


Damn I forgot all about the Womas and Blackheads.. I even have pictures of those two snakes on my wall in my room and I forgot them... Wow.
Anyways Bloods and Borneos are definitely a favorite of mine, especially albino Bloods :Very Happy:

----------


## musicalKeyes

Ball pythons  :Very Happy:

----------


## Aeries

Carpet pythons and ringed pythons =D

----------


## Wh00h0069

Green tree pythons. IMO they are the best display snake.

----------


## ballpythonluvr

I like ball pythons and green tree pythons.

----------


## redstormlax12

Theres too many to choose just one.  :Very Happy:

----------


## CoolioTiffany

> Theres too many to choose just one.


That's why I made this thread multiple choice  :Wink:

----------


## The Rev

Sumatran Short Tail!  :Taz:

----------


## Tim Mead

I'll second that and add a borneo.. :Good Job:

----------


## cinderbird

BPs and OLIVES! <333

----------


## Oroborous

BPs, Bloods, and Burms(if only I could have one)! :Good Job:

----------


## Caskin

BP's, GTP's, White Lipped Pythons, and other for Woma/Black headed pythons

----------


## guambomb832

Ball Pythons
Spotted Pythons
Blood Pythons
Burmese Pythons
GTP
Jungle, Jaguar, Bredli, Iran Jaya Carpets
And I probably forgot some because the formula is like this:

Pythons > Boas

Boas are still the bomb though, that is just IMO.

----------


## Inugohan

My others are: Angolan Pythons, Rough Scaled Pythons, Ringed Pythons, and Boelens Pythons. ~Caylan.S.~

----------


## WaRocker

Hands down Ball Python.. That is whay I am on Ball Pythons .net :Very Happy:

----------


## MarkS

Also forgot the Savu and Macklotts, they're a couple of my favorites.

----------


## Kryptonian

had to choose other cause you missed angolans. I really want one of those.

----------


## blackcrystal22

You don't have to include all the morphs and localities of carpet pythons if you don't for the other species. Haha, so I just had to click all of them I suppose.  :Razz:

----------


## anthonym

Definitely Burms, Bloods, and GTP's. Am I the only one that thinks ball pythons are the most boring snakes alive? haha

----------


## mainbutter

Carpet pythons by far are my favorite.  They are supremely cool and easy to care for to boot.

All coming in 2nd in no particular order are blood pythons, olive pythons, and scrub pythons.

----------


## MitsuMike

I love my Burmese and my balls!

----------


## shorty54

Ball Pythons!!!!  :Dancin' Banana:   :Taz:

----------


## emmet10

> Am I the only one that thinks ball pythons are the most boring snakes alive? haha


No
I love my ball python but they are kinda boring

----------


## loonunit

Another vote for angolans.

----------


## YOSEF

Borneo pythons. I love their coloration and disposition. My little girl is very mellow, unless there is food around ! 

I actually like all Pythons. Some of my fondest memories involve the Retics that I used to keep.

----------


## Crazy4Herps

How come bloods get more votes than Borneos?  :Confused:  Imo Borneos have just about the coolest coloration of any python.


...But my favorite python would probably have to be Bismarck ringed python. So "other".  :Smile:

----------


## Ballz R Us

ball python are investments to me to gain profit. GTP are my favorite in the python ffamily for sure!

----------


## Jared2608

I chose the African Rock Python, simply because I've had the chance to see them in the wild, and they're amazing animals. They're big, strong, and aggressive enough that they leave you in no doubt of their ability as a predator.  

I'm sure having them as a pet can be very rewarding, but coming across one crossing a street, and waiting for it to make it's way across it in it's own time, is a vey special experience!!

----------


## Aes_Sidhe

I go with Balls, Spotted, Irian Jaya.. and Other... and Other will be Angolan Python  :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job: 
Wish they will more popular and affordable  :Please:

----------


## Scaleyz

I love balls, womas, and black head pythons.....  :Good Job:

----------


## purplemuffin

I'm SERIOUSLY loving olive pythons right now! Would love to get my hands on a pair of Aussie Olives  :Very Happy:

----------


## Melody

> Definitely Burms, Bloods, and GTP's. Am I the only one that thinks ball pythons are the most boring snakes alive? haha


i agree to an extent. they have wonderful morph combos but theyre starting become stale to me

----------


## Cendalla

Boelens Pythons!!!!

----------


## tcutting

Boelens pythons

----------


## jsmorphs2

> Boelens Pythons!!!!


x3!!! (that was my "other" vote) 

These are all tied for first: Balls, GTPs, Carpets. Second is Berms, Bloods, Borneos, Sumatrans.  :Very Happy:

----------


## akaangela

I only voted for BP's and Jungle's as those are the only two on the list that I have had.  There are a few I would love to have, but don't have room.

----------


## Reznor

Ball Pythons, Jaguar Carpets and Other because I couldn't find Boelen's on the list.  :Wink:

----------


## decensored

1. Ball Python
2. Angolan Python
3. Burmese Python
4. Green Tree Python
5. Blood

----------


## ekoplex

Surprise surprise" Ball pythons are in the lead, mines probably a Blood python or the Black headed python ive heard they can be very placid, why arent they on the list  :Smile:

----------


## KevinK

If I had the room for one I'm sure I would love to own an albino burmese  :Very Happy:

----------


## cmack91

scrub pythons are my favorite, i miss mine so much :Sad: . "Morelia Amethistina", im not sure if theyre still in the Morelia family, i heard they were reclassified but i have no real idea

----------


## Herpking

I have only owned balls but would love to own a stimsons, gtp, and a carpet

----------


## kevinb

I can't see the poll on tapatalk but my preference goes as follows

#1) balls
#2) rectics
#3) burms
#4) boelens (sp?)
#5) GTP
#6) Carpets

I prefer rectics and ball over everything.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk

----------


## RobNJ

Well, since this popped back up, I may as well give my answer...

My favorites are Papuan Olive pythons and australian water pythons.

----------


## JulieInNJ

Love my balls, but my burm is my favorite.  They are absolutely beautiful animals!

----------


## kevinb

Aussie olives are the new must have.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mrl249

BOELENS ALL THE WAY :Smile:  then balls then Burms  :Smile:

----------


## Coleslaw007

In no particular order: Balls, GTP, Angolan, reticulated, and I really like the look of olive pythons. 

Sent from microwave using Tapatalk 2

----------


## OctagonGecko729

Boelens, Retics, Ball Pythons, Amethystine, in order.

----------


## DestinyLynette

I put balls, jaguar carpets, and "other" for angolan. I've just never seen much of the other ones  :Razz:  By the way, I didn't want to make a new thread for this, but I'll share it here:


Well played, snake-cake.

----------


## Mike41793

I can't remember if i've answered or not. 

I love ball pythons for the genetics, breeding them is like an art form! They're my number one for sure.  :Smile: 

I also like the look of gtp's, carpets, and angolans. They're cool. I might own some of them someday, but don't have any right now. Some of the paint jobs on bloods are sweet too. 

Retics have to take the cake for me though. I doubt i'd ever own one, but the looks, size, speed, power, etc. Just so sweet.  :Very Happy:

----------


## MarkS

> I can't remember if i've answered or not.


If you have already voted the poll will say something like 'you already voted in this poll' in the upper right hand corner.  Additionally the selections you voted for with be in italics.  Also, one of the interesting things about this poll is that it allows you to see who voted for what.  Just clink on one of the numbers on the right hand side and it should give you a page with the users names of all the people and what they voted for.

----------


## Coleslaw007

Polls don't show on Tapatalk.

Sent from microwave using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mike41793

Haha yea, i'm on tapatalk. The new one i downloaded sucks. I can't even quote people.

----------


## MarkS

Sorry about that, I didn't know.  It seems that I'm never that far from a computer so I don't use tapatalk that much.   :Embarassed:

----------


## Daybreaker

Balls, Angolans, Retics, Sumatran short tails, and Coastal carpets are my top faves.

I do enjoy a good Borneo, White Lip, and Bredls too though.

----------


## JMinILM

Balls - genetic diversity and their size and temperament make them great pets.

----------


## Dehlol

Everything other than BPs

----------


## kat_black181

Totally ball pythons all the way for me. I just think their faces are the absolute cutest! :-)

----------


## Elmodfz

Why is there no Boelen's on the list! For the love of god WHY!!!?? How could you forget them!!!! :Wag of the finger: 

I've been forced to pick Other for that reason.

----------


## 3skulls

Carpets!

----------


## BigJayPiercer

> Also forgot the Savu and Macklotts, they're a couple of my favorites.


I absolutely love my Macklott's they are like having little Retics

Sent from my LGL45C using Tapatalk 2

----------


## MisterKyte

> Why is there no Boelen's on the list! For the love of god WHY!!!?? How could you forget them!!!!


No kidding! I recently became enraptured with Boelen's and it's my goal to have one in my collection some where down the line. They're simply gorgeous.

But I think my absolute favourite pythons are BPs and Retics. BPs because they have such sentimental value to me and Retics because there's just something in their eyes that makes me thing of velociraptors from Jurassic Park.
Seconds would be p. brongs, Angolans, Chondros, and of course, Boelen's.

----------


## TurkeyPython

I like boelens pythons and roughies!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Archimedes

Amathystines (scrub pythons) aren't on here either! Other choices were balls, bloods and sumatrans.

----------


## Bluebonnet Herp

> Everything other than BPs

----------

_3skulls_ (11-04-2013),_LightningPython_ (06-11-2016),_Lolo76_ (11-03-2013)

----------

